
Windows Task Manager Runs Doom (896 Cores) - techbubble
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hSoCmAoIMOU&feature=youtu.be
======
detaro
As with their previous videos, no reason to believe they aren't fake. (i.e. in
earlier videos the "Task Manager" somehow didn't _quite_ look like it does on
real Windows machines...)

